# trouble finding fromm four star canned?



## stapod (Jul 30, 2012)

Anyone else having trouble finding canned Fromm Four Star? Everywhere I check is out of stock. Seems odd? Did something happen and I missed it? I don't see anything on their website.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Do you mean Fromm Four Star? If so try chewy.com that is where I get mine.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Dog.com and amazon.com has Fromm four star too, but it seems chewy.com has best range of stock. A few days ago ordered their 4-star pork grain-free and couldn't find the four pound size anywhere but chewy.com. (Bigger sizes only available on other sites.)


----------



## stapod (Jul 30, 2012)

Chewy.com is normally where I get it. I have it on autoship but they've been out of stock on all 3 varieties for 3 months now. I checked with customer service twice now - they have no idea when they will be getting more. I checked Dog.com, amazon, everywhere google suggested, etc. Everyone says temporarily out of stock. That's why I thought maybe something happened and I missed it.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I was in our boutique store and they have it in stock. Nothing is wrong, guess they can't keep up with deman.


----------



## stapod (Jul 30, 2012)

Good to hear. I just wanted to make sure before I started calling/driving all over Pittsburgh to find it. thanks!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Honestly I really recommend ordering it from chewy.com. It comes right to your door, their service is fantastic and you can easily order in bulk with canned food. *shrug* Get a case of each flavor-with orders of 50 or more you get free shipping.

Wow I sound like an advertisement. No, I don't work for chewy.com  but I would if they offered!

We also get a Christmas card from them every year with a bunch of signatures.  It's nice.


----------



## stapod (Jul 30, 2012)

I love them as well. I have a case delivered via autoship every 6 weeks and because I'm so close to their warehouse, I usually have it the next day. I've never had a problem until these last 2 times. Each time, they've called me right before my scheduled shipment to apologize and say they don't have any and don't know when they'll be receiving anymore. They don't know what the problem is. I thought that was weird so I turned to google and came up with nothing... Every online store is also out. Which I thought was REALLY weird. So to spoiled maltese I went to see if I missed something... you guys are on top of everything. I'm still waiting for Fromm to email me a reply.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

stapod said:


> I love them as well. I have a case delivered via autoship every 6 weeks and because I'm so close to their warehouse, I usually have it the next day. I've never had a problem until these last 2 times. Each time, they've called me right before my scheduled shipment to apologize and say they don't have any and don't know when they'll be receiving anymore. They don't know what the problem is. I thought that was weird so I turned to google and came up with nothing... Every online store is also out. Which I thought was REALLY weird. So to spoiled maltese I went to see if I missed something... you guys are on top of everything. I'm still waiting for Fromm to email me a reply.


 
Next step is to contact Fromm and let them know every time you try to order from chewy.com they say it's not in stock. I bet they would definantly look into it for you


----------



## stapod (Jul 30, 2012)

In case anyone else is interested or using canned Fromm Four Star - if you know where there's some available, buy it now. There is a shortage and it sounds like Fromm doesn't know when it will be available again either 

Here is the response I received:

Thank you for your email and in choosing Fromm Family Pet Foods.


We are very sorry for the inconvenience the shortage of the Four-Star and Gold can recipes for dogs has caused. It has not been discontinued. We did not anticipate the recent growth and demand of our can recipes and are working diligently to fill the shelves again. 


Simply; we are sold out.


We appreciate the frustration as we are equally if not more upset with the vendor for not being able to fill our orders as promised to us. We will continue to try to correct this but at this time cannot make any promises for a date of availability. 





Best Regards,

Tricia
Fromm Customer Service


----------

